# Busanalyzer Profibus/MPI



## Ralle (9 Juli 2004)

Wer benutzt einen Busanalyzer, hat Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann evtl. einen empfehlen.

Gut wäre folgendes:

1. Busteilnehmer anzeigen, Kabeldreher finden.
2. Aussagen zur Signalqualität, Flankensteilheit etc.
3. Protokollierung des Busverkehrs und möglichst auch unterstützung bei der Auswertung der Daten.

Gruß Ralle !


----------



## Ralf (9 Juli 2004)

Hatte mir mal einen geliehen. Beim Ing. Büro Göhringer, sitzt irgendwo bei Böblingen. Was das genau für ein Gerätetyp war weiß ich nicht mehr. War aber zumindest für meine Aufgabenstellung hilfreich, Göhringer selbst macht auch 'nen umgänglichen und kompetenten Eindruck.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## friday36 (10 Juli 2004)

Wir haben uns Geräte der Firma Indu-Sol vorführen lassen. Der erste Eindruck war sehr gut, allerdings sind die Messgeräte noch nicht da, eigene Erfahrungen sammeln wir also erst in ein paar Wochen 

Gruss Friday


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Ich benutze die Geräte von Indu-Sol und besonders der Proftest II ist sehr hilfreich und auch einfach einzusetzen.

Lothar


----------



## joker (28 Juli 2004)

*Profibustester !*

hallo ,

Comsoft hat einen Profibustester für die Physik und zusätzlich 
einen Anayzer der den Busverkehr und Auslastung darstellt !

es gibt ebenfalls von Trebing & Himstedt einen Busanalyzer 

sowie von Softing !

schau doch unter den entsprechenden Internetseiten !

www.softing.com

www.comsoft.de

www.t-h.de

Gruss

JOKER


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Hatte mal einen von Siemens Benutzt...

der kann aber nicht besonders viel :

Leitungsdreher , Leitungsunterbrechung , Leitungsschluß , Leitungsschluß zum Schirm , Unterbrechung Schirm...


----------

